# Ankona Native SUV owner comment



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Mike.

I am not an owner of an SUV but if you keep reading some I do not believe there is a single negative comment about these boats or any of Mel's designs.

Having fished Delacroix I think that boat is a perfect fit for those locations.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't have an SUV. I have an original copperhead. I have pounded the snot out of my skiff and haven't had a single problem. 
My hull is black, so one would expect it to fade or die back. But it still looks great. Their skiffs are made with foams an composites so don't expect any rot. There's no wood in the construction. There's a reason why they have gotten such a following growing rapidly. When you buy an Ankona you're getting a lot more boat for the price that some pay for canoes. The only downside is that for Ankona having a large and growing following, it has created a waiting list on a skiff purchase. So of you so intend on ordering One, get your deposit in asap to save your spot.


----------



## skuipers (Jun 15, 2011)

I won,t be an owner until next week but have watched mine being built. The materials and construction methods used should make for a very durable skiff. Mel and Rory are more than willing to work with you through the design and build process. I hope to have some performance information in the coming weeks.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Not an owner of one of Mels boats but take it from PIB. His posts in the fishing report just shows how much he uses his rig. Have not heard anything negative in the least bit towards the design and once the funds come up I will surely give him my business..


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Mel still owes me a Party Pin. That's all I will say.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Come on Gramps...forget about the pin and give the man your opinion of the SUV#5 hull.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Cant wait to met all u SUV and Copperhead Clowns

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

sounds like my kind of people


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Ive have the first gen copperhead and one of the first suv 17,s done. Ive had the copperhead for over a year and a half and the suv for about a year and the look like the day I picked them up. So far everything is holding up very well. Like paint it black I use my boat and it still looks great. I do wash them after every use and both are garage kept.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sarcasm DuckNut, bit of an inside joke. I've already spoken with Mike and it's my intent to keep quite on the forum regarding Ankona. No need to shill Microskiff to pieces 

However, the SUV has made me smile since I took ownership last November.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

It is an opinion...but the Native SUV 17 is the most perfect skiff I could ever own. I'm taking a potential new owner out Saturday so he can ride and fish it. It would be an amazing skiff for the marshes of LA. I cannot find a negative thing to say about the skiff.


----------

